# Tumbler from Mass. and other news that ain't the news



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, first off, the tumbler I drove to Mass for (3.5 hrs one way) was named Mr Woolite by the people who kept him for me. Wrong-o, this bird is now named Ms. Mabeline, and I can now understand why they are called tumblers, what an agile little flyer she is, and the funniest looking little thing, too, little narrowhead/face/bi-eyed, funky hair doo.
Now, you have to know, we had a very interesting Thanksgiving. Our waterpump died Wed. eve, and I had to do everything using jugs of water, food prep, wash dishes, flush toilet. We didn't try to contact a plumber, didn't want to interfere withhis Thanksgiving ( and too danged cheap to pay what he more than likely would have asked for during a holiday) Will be calling around today, after work.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sounds like an "interesting" day.......sorry you had problems......... 
All we did was eat too much and watch the Cowboys kick some BUTT!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Can't wait to see pictures of Mabeline. I can't imagine cooking without running water! We didn't even eat until eight last night lol, there was just so much to do. You are very brave to do it with buckets!!!


----------



## Roxy (Nov 1, 2007)

yes, pics please!!!
Sorry you had a challenging day!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Daryl, did you EVER learn to operate that camera you got recently? 

We want pictures......we want pictures.....we want pictures.......  

Seriously, you sure go many extra miles to get a pigeon and you're a super duper lady!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Sounds like an interesting bird. And that is quite a task without running water. 

Were having thankgiving on sunday because my dad decided to work thanksgiving. And on Christmas, so we have to wake up really early when that time comes  .


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Whoa Daryl, Doing Thanksgiving without benefit of plumbing is WAY beyond the call of duty. Kudos to you for getting through it! Ms. Maybeline sounds like a cutie. Will look forward to pictures.

Margaret


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

we are still without water, and this is getting old. typing with one hand as i have a new baby, and he wants to be held. we got a new puppy, a little italian greyhound who named himself by being quite the crooner. his name is rudy as in rudy vallee. haven't decided what registered name will be
daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Daryl,

Sounds like a really neat puupy, and I like the name. How about a picture?...or two?

I'm so sorry you have no water STILL, it is awful. I know what that is like.

We had to do without water after the hurricanes, because the power went out and with no electricity you can't run the pump, so we bought paper plates cups and plastic silverware and keep that on hand in case it ever happens again (God forbid), we had to keep a hurricane supply kit, with bottles of drinking water. ....and we got bottles of water from family for bathing and washing a few pots and pans. But it is not fun, especially after a few days.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

City water here but my brother and parents have both been on well water before. We did most of the work on their wells (submersible pumps) whenever necessary (every ten years or so). Usually the doggone things have to be pulled up from the well. Seems like we got someone up on a tall ladder to help support the plastic tubing that the pump's hanging on while someone beefy did the main pulling at the top of the well itself. You've got The Boo to do that part but don't you dare get up on the ladder, Pigeonmama.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

no prob., pidgey, i'm too busy holding rudy 
daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And that's where you SHOULD be.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

We have water, and I like it  
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That was fast. What was it?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

submersible pump, artresian well, 260 ft. deep and $1500.00 
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES! Don't know whether to clap or frown or both, Daryl!!

Sure glad you DO have water back tho!!

Best to Rudy and Ms. Mabeline with love, hugs and scritches...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad to hear you have water flowing thru your pipes and thru your faucets again. I'm sure the sound is like music to your ears.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, what a rough week. Glad you have water again.

I would LOVE to see photos of your new tumbler and also the pup. I just adore Italian Greyhounds, Whippets, and Greyhounds. If I ever do get a dog it will be one of those.


----------

